# My dad



## debodun (Dec 27, 2017)

I made up this framed item to show my father and his military items.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 27, 2017)

Nice job De.  What'd your father have to say about your work ?

(I made a similar one for my  own military  "stuff".  5 medals  [One Air Medal  with 2  Oak Leave clusters,
The Presidential Unit Citation,  My  Air Cadet pilot wings and, of course  my  USAF  pilot wings. Also my
1st Lt  bar.

It hangs  on my office wall.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2017)

That's real nice Deb.   I see the Sharpshooter medal, my dad had one too. I used to have his silk maps of France and Belgium. I still have his Purple Heart.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2017)

Very nice tribute to him Deb!


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2017)

Falcon said:


> What'd your father have to say about your work ?



My dad passed away in April 1983.


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2017)

Here is a close-up of the sharpshooter medal:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 28, 2017)

I love it. My Dad was in the army as well as my Grandfather. I often thought of doing that as well and combining the two. You have given me the push I needed to do the job. Not getting done sitting in the drawer.


----------



## DaveA (Dec 28, 2017)

Nice job, Deb.  I'm sure that he would be pleased to see the remembrance that you've framed.  

My dad and his brother entered the army in late 1916 and spent the next two years in France as part of the AEF.  We still have his uniform (less the leggings) and it is packed away with my own uniform at our son's home in Connecticut.


----------



## oldman (Dec 29, 2017)

That's beautiful and I am sure that your Dad cherished it.


----------



## john19485 (Feb 26, 2018)

State of Ga. presented me the flag for my service


----------



## James (Feb 26, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## JimW (Feb 27, 2018)

That's a nice case and tribute to your Father Debodun.

This is a  case I made of my Grandfather's WW2 medals and burial flag. He was in  the Pacific Theater and served on the refueling ship USS Chikaskia. The black & white pic is my Grandfather, Grandmother, my Mom and my Aunt.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 27, 2018)

Fantastic and to be cherished by all future generations to come. I asked my dad once about what was the thinking during WWII about the war. He quickly responded that everyone had no doubt we would win. So much death and misery at the hands of one mad dictator and one mad emperor.


----------

